# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Kat's Returning!

## Bryan

*Daily Star Sunday:
*

*Square deal for Kat if new show bombs*

Sexy (  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) Jessie Wallace is set for a dramatic return to Eastenders, if her new drama flops.

The troubled actress, last seen in Albert Square as brassy Kat Moon at Christmas, has signed a six figure deal with the BBC to front a new drama.

But we caan exclsuivley reveal that if her two hour film A Class Apart bombs with viewers, she could be back in the Queen Vic this time next year.

A source at the Beeb said: "Jessie has been told she can return to Eastenders is the drama doesnt work out.

"Its a uge safety net for her, knowing she can go back to the show that made her a household name."

In her now role, Jessie, 34, plays a girl (  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) with no manners who is turned into a lady. She works as a night cleaner at her son's posh school - and has an affair with the headmaster. 

Jessie's fiesty character left the square with on screen hubby Alfie, actor Shane Ritchie - in a sensational storyline (  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ). But an Eastenders spokesman said that they were desperate not to loose her.

"The door has been left open for Jessie to return" he confirmed.

The BBC have stood by her - despite her recent admission that she was "out of control" on booze and hard drugs when she joined the soap. Jessie has promised rgar she is now clean from drugs and that her boozing is under control. (  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## Bryan

my countless use of (  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) shows my clear resentment for this actress and her character Kat Slater.

It is a near certainty that this drama will flop so sadly she'll no doubt be back on our screens soon!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## x Amby x

I hope this is true, Kat has been one of my alltime favourite! I hope her new drama flops so we can see her back on the Square!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## feelingyellow

Erm actually you used (  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) 4 times... not actually countless (just saying  :Stick Out Tongue: )

I think this is good news, because than her and Stacey can continue their close relationship and maybe Kat will give Stacey bad advice which could mess up her's and Bradley's relationship.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i want her to return - she actually made eastenders half interesting!!!

----------


## BlackKat

WTF? Seriously, what the hell. "Here's a new drama just for you...but if that goes wrong, we'll just give you your old job back."   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Urgh. I think Jessie's a good actress and I like the character, but if that's true it's just ridiculous. They probably just want to make sure she doesn't defect to ITV.

And..




> Jessie, 34, plays a girl with no manners


Well that's nice. Something new and different for her..oh wait. It isn't.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Don't care what she's in so long as we can watch her fab acting again.

----------


## Florijo

Noooooooo! That means Alfie might be back sooner rather than later.   :Wal2l:

----------


## lollymay

she should return, she was a really good caracter

----------


## Chloe O'brien

If she is a good actress and is able to do a wide diversity of roles then she will not have to worry about about the new drama failing

----------


## Chris_2k11

What would her reason for returning be?

----------


## Abi

Jessie Wallace is quite a good actress, but no way should she come back to Eastenders. The soap's moved on from her and Alfie now. EE should cut their losses and admit that, and get some other fab actors and actresses in there, which can actually ACT and are not just their for the men to look at (As they've done with Dawn and Carly...)

----------


## Johnny Allen

The problem I have with this, and don't get me wrong Jessie Wallace is a good actress- not great good, is that EE are like it's ok she walked away from Eastenders. Jessie left to pursue other career moves, because she like most of them probably thought she could do better than a soap. So many of them leave to try out new projects yet how many make it? hardly any. By giving her the oppurtunity to come back they have basically allowed her to make her own rules and said 'It's alright to leave we will take you back if it doesn't work' if you ask me it sounds like Eastenders is getting desperate. 

Oh yes Jessie hasn't done anything since leaving and by the sounds of her next project she will be back in Albert square in no time, living the dream Jessie? don't make me laugh all she is, is a soap actress, nothing more.

----------


## littlemo

> What would her reason for returning be?


Well she's got family in the square, and I think Shane Richie would consider returning if Jessie Wallace was coming back. So they'd probably come back together (much like Dennis and Sharon did). 

Alfie's also got Jake in the square, and it would be nice for Jake to have some family around him. 

Also Kat's relationship with Stacey was something great! They are both such similar characters, and it's really great when they get together! I don't think they gave them enough of a chance to really work together before, and it would nice to see that in the future.

----------


## alan45

What is it with EE and returning actors. Letitia Dean just seems to come and go at will. The Mitchells also seem to return when offered obscene amounts of OUR money to come back and act like thugs. EE dosent need Jessie Wallace, it doesnt need Letitia Dean and her overactive eyebrows and pout.  It must be great to leave a show to pursue other avenues and know your job will be waiting for you if things dont work out. I wonder what my boss would say if I decided to try a new job out for a few months.

----------


## RealityGap

not to be nasty - but I hope that her new drama flops so that we can have Kat back - and hopefully Alfie back too - they do bring a certain light relief to EE which can often be a little sober

----------


## BlackKat

> What is it with EE and returning actors. Letitia Dean just seems to come and go at will. The Mitchells also seem to return when offered obscene amounts of OUR money to come back and act like thugs. EE dosent need Jessie Wallace, it doesnt need Letitia Dean and her overactive eyebrows and pout.  It must be great to leave a show to pursue other avenues and know your job will be waiting for you if things dont work out. I wonder what my boss would say if I decided to try a new job out for a few months.


And apparently Natalie Cassidy is planning on doing it as well. I have no problem with some characters returning one day as sometimes it does work well. It's the ones that come and go that bother me.

----------


## alan45

> And apparently Natalie Cassidy is planning on doing it as well. I have no problem with some characters returning one day as sometimes it does work well. It's the ones that come and go that bother me.


The problem is that some of them seem to think they are bigger than the show. EE was around before The Orange Slapper and will hardly fall apart if she does not return. The same goes for the other two divas (or should that be divvies)  :Rotfl:

----------


## big bro fan

> What is it with EE and returning actors. Letitia Dean just seems to come and go at will. The Mitchells also seem to return when offered obscene amounts of OUR money to come back and act like thugs. EE dosent need Jessie Wallace, it doesnt need Letitia Dean and her overactive eyebrows and pout.  It must be great to leave a show to pursue other avenues and know your job will be waiting for you if things dont work out. I wonder what my boss would say if I decided to try a new job out for a few months.


Hang on a sec it's not Jessie fault. She left as far as she was concerned that was it. It's the bbc and people who run eastenders that have said we know you want to do other things but your job's here if you want it cause we never wanted you to leave. As far as im concerned it's not Jessie's fault besides Sharon and Kat make the show there the best characters it was never the same after they left.

----------


## Becksfanz

No way Kat would return and there is no point for her returning to EE as theres nothing exciting for her in EE  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sarah21

> The problem is that some of them seem to think they are bigger than the show. EE was around before The Orange Slapper and will hardly fall apart if she does not return. The same goes for the other two divas (or should that be divvies)


What a load of tosh as usual. Nobody here thinks they are bigger than the show. Jesse has been hyped up by the BBC and John Yorke in particular. They truly believe she is wonderful but I don't think she is as popular as they think. I can see her coming back and although I haven't missed her, I'm sure some have.

Letitia left for years and her career didn't do too well, so when EE asked her back, she obviously jumped at the chance. I like Sharon and she will always be welcome for me as I've watched her from day one. I like the characters with history. Letitia doesn't even work (except the odd panto) when she takes her breaks so why she would be a diva I've no idea. 

With regards to young Natalie. Well, she is 22 and has been with the show for nearly 13 years. She has asked for a break so that she can try something else. And what does this Diva want to do? She simply wants the challenge of trying another role in either theatre or panto. Yeah, real diva stuff. 

Steve McFadden has taken a break, so has June Brown (who is about to take another one) and James Alexandrou had one when he went on his director's course. Babs Windsor, Michelle Ryan and Wendy Richard have when they have had health problems. So why pick on Letitia, Jesse or Natalie? At least with Letitia and Natalie, they have done their time and even when Natalie lost her mother and was told to take time off she didn't. She didn't want to ruin their scheduling and has now given them over a year's notice.

And please try and treat some of the actresses with a bit of respect. Referring to Letitia Dean as The Orange Slapper is rude and nasty. It is also libellous.

----------


## big bro fan

> No way Kat would return and there is no point for her returning to EE as theres nothing exciting for her in EE


Think about what you just said. There's nothing exciting going on (which i agree with) but if she returned it would make the show more exciting.  :Big Grin:  

 :Thumbsup:  Come On Kat Moon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## big bro fan

> What a load of tosh as usual. Nobody here thinks they are bigger than the show. Jesse has been hyped up by the BBC and John Yorke in particular. They truly believe she is wonderful but I don't think she is as popular as they think. I can see her coming back and although I haven't missed her, I'm sure some have.
> 
> Letitia left for years and her career didn't do too well, so when EE asked her back, she obviously jumped at the chance. I like Sharon and she will always be welcome for me as I've watched her from day one. I like the characters with history. Letitia doesn't even work (except the odd panto) when she takes her breaks so why she would be a diva I've no idea. 
> 
> With regards to young Natalie. Well, she is 22 and has been with the show for nearly 13 years. She has asked for a break so that she can try something else. And what does this Diva want to do? She simply wants the challenge of trying another role in either theatre or panto. Yeah, real diva stuff. 
> 
> Steve McFadden has taken a break, so has June Brown (who is about to take another one) and James Alexandrou had one when he went on his director's course. Babs Windsor, Michelle Ryan and Wendy Richard have when they have had health problems. So why pick on Letitia, Jesse or Natalie? At least with Letitia and Natalie, they have done their time and even when Natalie lost her mother and was told to take time off she didn't. She didn't want to ruin their scheduling and has now given them over a year's notice.
> 
> And please try and treat some of the actresses with a bit of respect. Referring to Letitia Dean as The Orange Slapper is rude and nasty. It is also libellous.


Thank the lord someone who agrees with me. Sarah you couldnt have said it anybetter. I agree with you all the way calling someone a slapper is horrible and wrong.  :Angry:   Sharon is fab and so is Kat. You cant except actors and actresses to just keep going and going and going they need a break.

----------


## alan45

> Hang on a sec it's not Jessie fault. She left as far as she was concerned that was it. It's the bbc and people who run eastenders that have said we know you want to do other things but your job's here if you want it cause we never wanted you to leave. As far as im concerned it's not Jessie's fault besides Sharon and Kat make the show there the best characters it was never the same after they left.


There were better actors in EE long before Jessie Wallace appeared on the scene. IMHO she is not even a good actor and I for one will not be sorry if she never returns. She is very much overated. Still its nice work if you can get it. She needs the money for her 'alleged'  habits

----------


## Bryan

> What a load of tosh as usual.


The boards are about everyone expressing their opinions, please respect Alan's comments and dont dismiss them as "tosh" just becuase you dont agree with them.   :Smile:

----------


## big bro fan

> The boards are about everyone expressing their opinions, please respect Alan's comments and dont dismiss them as "tosh" just becuase you dont agree with them.


I hate to say it if im banned im banned but i dont like what is being said her alleged habbits jessie is over drink and drugs and i think it's wrong to say that about someone

----------


## alan45

> And please try and treat some of the actresses with a bit of respect. Referring to Letitia Dean as The Orange Slapper is rude and nasty. It is also libellous.


Please read my post more carefully, I did not refer to an actor but rather a character, there is a difference  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> I hate to say it if im banned im banned but i dont like what is being said her alleged habbits jessie is over drink and drugs and i think it's wrong to say that about someone


my comment was directed at you big bro fan

but for the record, in life people have to put up with things they dont like, i.e you with alan's comments... you wont get banned for disagreeing with them, so please dont worry.

----------


## callummc

If veiwers dont turn on for her new drama that should be a clear message foe EE,that nobody wants to watch miss wallace,so her return could harm their already ailing veiwing figures,what has the lady got over john yorke,i wonder

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It would be great if Kat returns and her chemistry with Stacey could continue but what will happen to Alfie?? If he doesn't return then EE will have to say that Alfie and Kat had split up and Kat returned to be around family again. Personally she was a great character in her time but i think she should move on from EE and try other things, her and Alfie would great together in their time and Jessie is a great actress but EE should move on, providing us with great new characters played by great actors and actresses  :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

I think we've seen all we can from Kat and besides- what would they do about Alfie? as there's no plans for him to return aswell.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I think we've seen all we can from Kat and besides- what would they do about Alfie? as there's no plans for him to return aswell.


Exactly. So EE would probably make up the excuse that Alfie and Kat have split up and Kat returned to be back with her family and that will be another happy ending ruined  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
I think we should remember Kat as a great character in her time and her and Alfie having a happy ending, something that barely happens in Eastenders  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crazygirl

i hope she does return she played a good character

----------


## Florijo

I hope she doesn't return. Most of her family have left and the budding relationship she may have had with Stacey is not a big enough interest for Kat to return, she is not Zoe after all, someone who Kat would return for. Anyway if recent reports are to be believed, TPTB will be concentrating on Stacey's side of the family (i.e her, her mum and brother) and not the Slaters of the past (i.e Kat, Zoe etc) going over old ground.

Also there have been plenty of good EE characters in the past but that is no great reason for a character to come back. I happen to think that Carol Jackson and David Wicks were good characters but that does not mean I think they should come back into the show now.

----------


## tammyy2j

With everything in the press about Jessie i don't think her career will do well she will always be Kat Slater

----------


## dddMac1

if She wants to come back then i hope she does

----------


## Skits

i hope she comes back as she may put a bit of excitement into the most boring soap on tv that it has turned into. they don't have to split her and alfie up. alfie could die and she could come back on her own.

----------


## Abbie

I like her but i think id feel really sad if she came back and alfie didnt

----------


## alan45

> i hope she comes back as she may put a bit of excitement into the *most boring soap on tv*  that it has turned into. they don't have to split her and alfie up. alfie could die and she could come back on her own.


It would take more that the return of the Tango woman to breath life into EE at the moment.

----------


## alan45

> With everything in the press about Jessie i don't think her career will do well she will always be Kat Slater


I see she is in The Sun making an 'ass' of herself  :Smile:     God they must have a cameraman tailing her  :Nono: 

Now she really is Kat *MOON*

----------


## leanne27

> I see she is in The Sun making an 'ass' of herself     God they must have a cameraman tailing her 
> 
> Now she really is Kat *MOON*



Omg how embarassing! LOL to be snapped at that exact moment!

----------


## Em

I hope Kat doesnt come back, I loved the ending with her and alfie,they should stay happy!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Now she really is Kat *MOON*


Not sure about MOON, but whenever I saw Kat/Jessie on TV I thought MONO, a slight anagram of MOON.  :Cool:

----------


## Kim

> I hope this is true, Kat has been one of my alltime favourite! I hope her new drama flops so we can see her back on the Square!


Same here, just as long as they don't split Kat and Alfie up and have her moping about like a wet weekend again.

----------


## alan45

> Same here, just as long as they don't split Kat and Alfie up and have her moping about like a wet weekend again.


Thats her two acting  talents Moping around and shouting like a mad fishwife  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

I just love the character of Kat Slater, but without Alfie, I'm not sure! She interacts good with Stacey though, but would that be enough?

----------


## Kim

Read this rumour in soaplife and it says that the biggest rumour is it'll be the last time we ever see her....

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Read this rumour in soaplife and it says that the biggest rumour is it'll be the last time we ever see her....


Some of us don't get soap life, so do share with us what it say's!!

----------


## Kim

It was in the coming part of the coming and going bit and this is exactly what it said:

Rumour is Jessie Wallace will be back as Kat in the autumn. But the biggest rumour is it will be the very last time we'll ever see her!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

kool thanks for that                  .

----------


## Kim

Hope it doesn't mean they will kill her off though, that's what I'm starting to think.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

That's what it sounds like to me, oh well never mind, not all good things last forever, and we still got Stacey's character, so as long as they don't ruin that that or Lacey doesn't leave, it'll be ok!!

----------


## Kim

> That's what it sounds like to me, oh well never mind, not all good things last forever, and we still got Stacey's character, so as long as they don't ruin that that or Lacey doesn't leave, it'll be ok!!


I heard she was thinking about it once, so we'd best hope that her upcoming storylines stop her from considering it again. Anyone heard anything about how long Kat will be staying for?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sounds like more misery for the Slaters!!!

----------


## alan45

> Sounds like more misery for the Slaters!!!


And the viewers. Earplugs required.  Obviously her foray into the big wide real world was not as successful as she had hoped.

----------


## Kim

> Sounds like more misery for the Slaters!!!


You can be sure of that. More of Charlie and the constant "I've let my girls dahn."

----------


## Richie_lecturer

If she returns, let's hope Ms Bingo Wings is flattened by a giant orange, her alter-ego.

----------


## lollymay

I hope she does come back and hopefully they wont kill her off.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> It was in the coming part of the coming and going bit and this is exactly what it said:
> 
> Rumour is Jessie Wallace will be back as Kat in the autumn. But the biggest rumour is it will be the very last time we'll ever see her!


Wow!  :EEK!:   So is Jessie Wallace actually returning as Kat Slater??

It would be great to see her return.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Yet again EE clutching at straws by bringing the ORANGE Slapper back

----------


## Babe14

Double bl***y standards again.  Whatever happened to if you miss behave your out because it is bad for the show's image??? Obviously "They" don't care about this anymore (well it's damn obvious that they don't give a toss about the viewers or what they want) And WHAT MORE BLANK Cheques? No wonder so many wonderful actors/actresses are leaving.

Jessie lost control? NO "THEY" are the ones who have lost total control!!

Things are just getting worse and worse and the show is becoming a total joke, especially "THEY" who are running it. Let me guess as Shane isn't returning this will obviously mean that Kat and Alfie split YET again. What a way to spoil that beautiful ending for them, the beautiful fairytale..

And another B***** repetitive storyline :Angry:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Double bl***y standards again.  Whatever happened to if you miss behave your out because it is bad for the show's image??? Obviously "They" don't care about this anymore (well it's damn obvious that they don't give a toss about the viewers or what they want) And WHAT MORE BLANK Cheques? No wonder so many wonderful actors/actresses are leaving.
> 
> Jessie lost control? NO "THEY" are the ones who have lost total control!!
> 
> Things are just getting worse and worse and the show is becoming a total joke, especially "THEY" who are running it. Let me guess as Shane isn't returning this will obviously mean that Kat and Alfie split YET again. What a way to spoil that beautiful ending for them, the beautiful fairytale..
> 
> And another B***** repetitive storyline


I have to agree with you on the sense that the fairytale ending Kat and Alfie had would be ruined, if Kat returned because obviously if Jessie is only returning, and Shane isn't, then the writers will split them up which will ruin their happy ending as we will know their fairytale ending wasn't meant to be, so that is one disadvantage for Kat's return.

I would love for Kat to return because i loved her character but i don't want her fairytale ending with Alfie to be ruined.

----------


## Babe14

I liked the character Kat, she was an excellent character, but once an actress/actor leaves and it is their decision to move on, then that is exactly what they should do. To return to Eastenders after leaving is either a backwards step for those who have become a success after leaving or due to the fact that they have tried something else and failed.  The latter would be true of Jessie (proof in the article) Other reasons which I see for actors/actresses returning once they have left are, "A stop Gap" whilst waiting on other "projects" or simply for extra cash.

"THEY" who run the show should invest the cash in producing far better storylines.

Also if Kat was to return, the Kat/Alfie scenario would be ruined and pointless. No Jessie should not return, as I think that the fairytale ending is perfect for Kat and one which she truly deserves. Also this would be another "Character assassination"

----------


## littlemo

Shane Richie was in Hello or O.k magazine when his son was born, and he was saying that he would love to come back to EE, but they haven't asked him yet. He was talking about how some actors who have left the soap feel that they would never go back, and think badly about being there, but he doesn't understand it. He thinks it's a great place to work. 

So I could see him coming back in the future. And if Jessie is thinking of it too then they could come back together at some point. Like in Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean's case they wanted to come back together, when they took that break, and that's what they did. I think Jessie and Shane could well have the same views on the subject.

----------


## JustJodi

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): *  Jessie coming back ??? OMG as Alan said  EE is truly grasping for straws,, will be interesting to see how they "write" about Alfie not coming back,, wonder if she is coming back with a baby ???*

----------


## littlemo

I read on Talk Walford that there was an article in Soaplife about Kat returning. The magazine isn't out until tomorrow for me, but for anyone who has it could you tell me if it's true?!

----------


## Kim

No article as yet, so the poster must be related to someone working there or something.

----------


## BlackKat

They may be referring to the small bit that was in the last issue.  :Searchme:  As they don't seem to have any new info and I doubt Soaplife would print it twice.

----------


## littlemo

I read an article today about Kat coming back. I think it was Soaplife, might have been Inside Soap. There's a huge page of Summer spoilers at the front. It said that it would be the last time she was returning, possible Summer/Autumn return. I don't think it's confirmed definetely. It might just be speculation at the moment.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I read an article today about Kat coming back. I think it was Soaplife, might have been Inside Soap. There's a huge page of Summer spoilers at the front. It said that it would be the last time she was returning, possible Summer/Autumn return. I don't think it's confirmed definetely. It might just be speculation at the moment.


Well i personally hope she doesn't return. Don't get me wrong, Kat was a great character and was played wonderfully by Jessie Wallace but i think her return would ruin everything. If Alfie is not returning with Kat, then Kat would return on her own and we can only hope that the producers don't take the route that Kat and Alfie have split and that's why Kat returned to the Square. It would ruin Kat and Alfie's fairytale ending so i hope it will stay as speculation and it isn't true.

----------


## Jojo

I agree dave - i'm fed up of characters leaving, then coming back, then leaving, then coming back - those revolving doors are getting too many people in them.  After the fairy tale ending etc, I hope they just leave her over in the US.

----------


## Babe14

*Who is returning to 'EastEnders'?*


Rumours surrounding a potential return for Jessie Wallace as loudmouth _EastEnder_ Kat Slater and Letitia Dean as Sharon Watts have been rubbished. 

We last saw Kat leave Walford with Alfie Moon (Shane Richie) and head for America but rumours now suggest that she is to return later this year for one last stint only to be killed off in the process. 

Meanwhile, Letitia Dean has apparently agreed to reprise her role as the busty blonde for the birth of her's and Dennis Rickman's (Nigel Harman) baby. 

An _EastEnders_ spokesperson told me: "There are no current plans for Jessie or Letitia to return. The birth of Sharon's baby, however, will be announced on-screen in the coming months." 

SOURCE: DS

So I guess it's official - Rumour/more tabloid trash - No planned returns. Fine by me :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

And me too.  Praise the Lord she isn't returning.

----------


## x Amby x

I am a big Kat fan but i think that if they bing her back it would ruin her. I think that her and Alfie reuniting and leaving together at christmas marked the end of an era, why spoil it and bring her back?

----------


## Kim

A flying visit whil Alfie is away for something to do with work would be fine by me. No deaths and no splits. GRRR these bosses have a tendency to never do what viewers want for a long period of time.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I am a big Kat fan but i think that if they bing her back it would ruin her. I think that her and Alfie reuniting and leaving together at christmas marked the end of an era, why spoil it and bring her back?


Exactly. I agree with you on everything you have said, i am so glad the rumours aren't true. I wouldn't mind Sharon returning though.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> Exactly. I agree with you on everything you have said, i am so glad the rumours aren't true. I wouldn't mind Sharon returning though.


Well they've pretty much ruined the character already, apart from not making her loose the baby.

----------


## helen_166

Despite what you all say, i dont think that KAT should come back, i wish her every sucess in her new job! you cant wish someone so great bad luk its just not nice!!.  however i would love to see her back but but but... not without alfie because KAT's storylines were always based around her love life and thats what made her great! and without alfie i dont think eastenders will be able to make her happy!  I miss alfie big time - cute **** he was!

----------

